# What type of frog is this??



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

WAssssssssssssup, so i find these quite a bit in wyoming and i'm just curious what they are... some have spots, some have stripes.... find em around tall grass thats usually wet or small ponds. Have found them in lil backyard ponds as well.... they have a really loud call for such a small frog, about the size of a quarter... Anyways thanks


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

my guess rocky mountain yellow legged frog

actually after looking at the picture again i don't think they are mtn yellow legged frogs 

plus if i read your whole post i would have known they weren't mtn y legged frogs since the ones you found are quite small


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> my guess rocky mountain yellow legged frog
> 
> actually after looking at the picture again i don't think they are mtn yellow legged frogs


 i looked those up and they are huge compared to what these are... these are in a lil 5 gallon tank my friend has set-up, and they are eating small crickets, like i said though they are the size of a quarter, and mostly brown... with lil bits of green...


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

they are at full adult size too... i've watched them have eggs in a backyard pond and hatch and tad out and everything.... they are for the most part the same size as most dart frogs...... hmmmm.....








theres another one but with stripes...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

are they more like a tree frog or terrestrial frog


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

terrestrial frog..... they climb those bushes in there sometimes i guess but i find them mostly in small ponds or tall wet grassy areas..... they dont have suction cups on their toes so they cant climb the glass or anything.....


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Appears to be Pseudacris sp. (Chorus frogs). Either Pseudacris triseriata triseriata or Pseudacris triseriata maculata.


----------



## colbyrs (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Trev, look up Wood Frogs, it's a possability. Theres a really cool video on Youtube, something like Freezing North American Wood Frogs, check it out!!!


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Definitely not a wood frog. Wood frogs have very prominent dorsolateral ridges, typical of most Ranidae.

Also out of their range except for a couple very localized populations in north central and south central Wyoming.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Are all three pictures the same frog?

Dan


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

first 2 pics are of same frog...the other is a diff.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

edwardsatc said:


> Appears to be Pseudacris sp. (Chorus frogs). Either Pseudacris triseriata triseriata or Pseudacris triseriata maculata.


That would be my guess, although maculata is its own species now, and the only Pseudacris that ventures into Wyoming. 

Here's the publication:
http://www.bio.fsu.edu/chorusfrog/Lemmon et al 2007a.pdf


----------



## Wyoming frogger (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a Boreal chorus frog
We have them in western Wyoming too.


----------

